# Cigar Live Video - Respect and Training a female staff to sell fine cigars.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Training a female staff to sell fine cigars. Jon Caputo and Adam Collins discuss this at the famous Havana Humidor in the Bahamas.

Watch the video here: Cigar Live Video - Respect and Training a female staff to sell fine cigars.


----------

